# Alesis IO + Roland pads? NEED HELP PLEASE



## xeonblade (May 16, 2012)

Can I use Alesis IO with Roland PD85, Roland PD105, Roland CY8, Roland KD8, 
Roland CY5 (hi-hat)






I want to buy this set without module and use ALESIS IO connected to my PC but I can't find info if that works well.


----------



## drmosh (May 16, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that works, I was going to do exactly what you want to do so I really hope it does!
Seeing as the pads just put out midi signals and all the IO does is relay those signals, I can't see why it wouldn't work.
You can assign the midi notes output by the IO as you wish in your PC and I am sure the IO is capable of handling all the output the roland pads can make


----------



## xeonblade (May 16, 2012)

I've seen some guy saying rolands use inverted signal (black positive, red negative) and others said roland cymbals had some problems with IO.


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (May 18, 2012)

You'll be fine, Xeon. It's the right stuff. Everyone's using that setup now. The Roland SPDS and Trigger I/O are the modern drummers best friends.

Add some slate, addictive, Superior, DFH, Digital Fish Phones (Scott Rockenfield - Queensryche) samples or software and you'll be having some fun with better sounds than a real kit direct.

Latency will be your biggest enemy, after the soldering iron and cable tidies.

Good luck!

(Trigger I/O is retarded simple to use, no need for the manual, you'll be fine)


----------



## xeonblade (May 18, 2012)

I have 2 offers, DM10 studio for 800e with warranty or those Roland pads rack and cymbals for 600-650e without module.
As much as I'd like Roland, Alesis have 1 more pad, 1 more cymbal, and bigger and non-rubber kick pad, and 100% works with IO (which I'd buy anyways to replace DM10 module as I don't need sounds). And I can do conversion to mesh on Alesis later.

I'm fucking torn.


----------



## iron blast (May 25, 2012)

I would get the roland pads if you are using it strictly for studio and the dm 10 if you are planning on using it for live and studio here is zero need for an Io with a dm10 btw. it works using just the module thru samples as a tmi.


----------

